# Big Al's Midnight Madness April 10th, 2010



## leomessi (Feb 25, 2010)

Here is the link to the flyer: 
http://www.bigalscanada.com/Other/Midnight Madness/Midnight_Madness_Apr_2010.html


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

It was posted in this thread here:

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13409&page=7


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

I gotta tell ya.... not much madness. Not the best sale they've had.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I went. I bought some Congo Tetras, and 'snow white' albino P. Socolofi. 
And a sybon refractometer. And this thermos, and this paddle-ball game.
And that's all I need. 

W


----------

